# wiring for surround sound?



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

The speaker wires in my system run through the floor, down into the basement, and back up through the floor. I was lucky in that the RL and RR speakers were above a closet and the main return wall for my HVAC, so the wires go directly into the wall behind the speakers.

I think they also make "flat" speaker wire that ends up looking like tape, that I believe can be painted.

Good luck!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The "best" way to hide them is however you can. If you can fish them through the walls, that is great. We have ran them in channels cut into the sheetrock after removing baseboards, ran them behind crown moulding, drilled through the floor and ran them through crawl spaces or first story garages, then back up through the floor, ran them up the wall into an attic then back down the wall, etc..whatever works in your situation.


----------

